# What types of plants are these?



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I bought 3 different plants from Petco over a month ago and now that I know they may not be aquatic, I plan on replacing them with better plants. I would like to know what these plants are though. I believe one is a peacock fern which is not meant to be under water (correct?). What are the others and are any of them aquatic?


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

The first is Mondo Grass or Ophiopogon Japonicus. I dunno about the other two. Cheers!


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

It appears that it is not aquatic. Out of the 3 I bought, I was hoping at least that one was aquatic. It looks very nice in my tank haha. Oh well...I'll find something that looks like it. So far I am getting rid of the peacock fern and the mondo grass but I don't know what the 3rd one is. There are seperate little roots coming out of the gravel, climbing up the leaves, and starting to grow new leaves, if that helps anyone identify it...


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

the 3rd one is a semi-aquatic plant that i see at petsmart all the time.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The 2nd is java fern, the 3rd is water wisteria. The first one is not aquatic. I would take it out if I were you.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

sorry, but #3 definitely isn't Wisteria. 

THIS is wisteria









it also grows differently when emersed, with rounded leaves. doesn't look like the picture in the OP. pic number 3 in the OP looks like this :


----------

